# Can you wild camp with a toddler?/ geocaching



## table9tom (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi all, my partner and I bought a Mazda bongo conversion earlier in the year, and love the idea of wild camping.  However, we also have a 1 year old son, so are not sure on how possible or practical wild camping can be.  Any advice gratefully received, love the site.
Oh yes, and we are geocachers too, so feel free to chat about that too if you are interested.


----------



## stormywalters (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi we have a vw caravelle and have wildcamped with our grandson, he was 15 months old at the time. It was a little bit snug in bed but he loved it and so did we.
We`ve got a cab bunk now for him but havent tryed it out yet. Give it a try it`s great fun 
:fun:   Sue


----------



## n brown (Oct 22, 2012)

we've done it with kids from new born to 17 and no probs


----------



## ellisboy (Oct 22, 2012)

:welcome: You'll be fine!


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Oct 22, 2012)

We have tent camped with our four children in -14c in Perthshire  ages 22mths, 3.5 years, 5 years and 6 years so I see no problem in a van. Good luck and enjoy, we did.


----------



## Deleted member 14127 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the wild-side :wave:

I'm sure you will have lots of fun wilding with your little one - we have a job to keep our little Grandson out of our van.

We're Geocachers too and have been trying to convert a few on here.


----------



## Robmac (Oct 22, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## sss (Oct 23, 2012)

Cant comment on wild camping with a toddler but geocaching with them is no problems.


----------



## herbenny (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi there ....I can imagine wildcamping with a toddler could be great fun and its brilliant that you are introducing your toddler to a lovely way of life at such a young age.  I wished we had done it with our children when they were younger, but there is always an option when the grandchildren come along.  As for geocaching I am not too clued up about it but would like to find out more :wave:


----------



## sgtzara (Oct 23, 2012)

Yep, love geocaching too.

Just back from spending a week in Yorkshire, found the guts of 260 geocaches though a good rake of those where from doing York Mini Mega Series, Scarborough County Stroll etc.  

Great craic.


----------



## scyther (Oct 23, 2012)

We've had a campervan for a year and have wildcamped with our 7 year old son several times on each trip out so far and have had no problems, each time has been great and he loves it.


----------



## table9tom (Oct 24, 2012)

I suppose my hesitation stems from not having wild camped myself never mind in a small van with a toddler.  I imagine it would be easier with a bigger van, but with the Mazda bongo we are somewhat reliant on the space outside the van.  And of course bathrooms are an issue lol


----------



## n brown (Oct 24, 2012)

bucket with a close fitting lid,or part filled with soil.and a small shovel.we travelled for years without a toilet,shower or water heater or water pump,didn't feel deprived !


----------

